# Stock Coat...Long Coat?



## ALC78 (Jun 27, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if this girl looks like a long coat? Dad is long coat, mom is stock coat...brother is letting me have one for free...prefer long coat. Thanks!!


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

Have you got any photos of the parents? True long coats (as in no undercoat) are pretty unusual.


----------



## ALC78 (Jun 27, 2014)

Mom is on left...dad on right. The pup is 4-5 weeks old in the pic.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Difficult to tell, especially that young. When they get closer to 8 or 9 weeks, you'd have the best chance getting a long coat if you pick out the puppy with the most feathering around the ears, cheeks, legs, and belly. 

But again, it can be hard to tell. My long-haired boy shed out his fluffy puppy coat at about 4 months and almost looked like he was going to be a stock coat, then grew all the feathering back in.


----------



## ALC78 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks...she is the fattest/fluffiest of the bunch. Out of the nine, 6 look similar to dad 3 like mom. Any other opinions would be greatly appreciated...I kinda have my heart set on her, but love the look of daddy.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

The puppy is too young to tell. Have the sire and dam had puppies before? If so did they produce long coats? If dam does not have the long coat gene then there may not be long coats in the litter even if sire is a long coat. Either way very cute puppy! Congrats!


----------



## ALC78 (Jun 27, 2014)

Athena's Mom...no, this is the first litter. She is an adorable little thing...I just love her. Guess I will wait it out and see if she starts with the ear and foot "fluff" I keep reading about. Fingers crossed...


----------



## ALC78 (Jun 27, 2014)

I brought Ada home at 7 weeks...here are some updated pics. She is the biggest sweetheart.:wub: Anybody have any input on her coat? Thanks!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bob_McBob said:


> Have you got any photos of the parents?


What the parents look like doesn't necessarily have anything to do with it. All three of my coaties came from stock coated parents who carried the longcoat gene.

Ada looks to be a coatie! :wub:


----------

